

One of my all time favorite videos - Where the Hell is Matt? - shafqat
http://blog.newscred.com/?p=128

======
shafqat
This is developer Matt Harding's tour around the world. I just love the
visuals, the music, his dance. Brings a smile to my face every time. Why can't
we all just get along?

